# Where can I buy frogs online Scotland/Uk



## NathanG123 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey this is my first post abyway looking at getting into either American tree frogs or whites tree frogs or maybe fire bellied toads not sure but where is the best place to buy online in the U.K also what kind of money is postage from exotic pets? Thanks guys :2thumb: also if a frog/toad is active in the day will he call in the night ? Sorry if I seem novicey. 

Thanks


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

All i can think of is Dartfrog.co.uk, here's the link..... Amphibian Pricelist


----------

